
Ask HN: Cargo like software for Python and C - kartD
Is there any super simple package manager and project creator for Python and C like Rust&#x27;s cargo ?
======
viraptor
Depends on your definition of simple.

C - Autotools for creation - yes, it's complicated. Since Rust is way more
restricted than C code, it's always going to be more complicated to
create/compile/manage C projects from templates.

Python - Pip for manager. Paste for creation from templates.

~~~
kartD
These look good, thanks!

